# فكرة الدوائر المتكاملة Integrated Circuits



## بت حمدان (25 يناير 2010)

أحب اليوم أن أشارك بموضوع هام جداً في عالم الإلكترونات وهو الدوائر المتكاملة أو الشرائح أو الرقائق كلها أسماء للدوائر المتكاملة والتي أتت فكرتها لمجموعة من العلماء لإختصار العديد من مكونات الدوائر الإلكترونية فبدل أن تحتوي الدوائر على مجموعة من الترانسيستر تم أختراع شريحة صغيرة تدعى الIC أو الدائرة المتكاملة وفكرتها ترجع لأواخر 1949 وسوف أبدا معكم بموضوع إنشائي عن تاريخ الICs وأجو منكم العزر لانني دارسة بالإنجليزي وقمت بالترجمة بمجهود خاص فارجوكم لا تملون من المعلومات المتقطعة والي أن تكتمل كل 
الفكرة اليكم الأن .

فكرة الدوائر الإلكترونية 

فكر فيها في البدء مهندس يدعى فيرنر من شركة سيمنس عام 1949وأقام دعوة برأة إختراع لم يتم إبلاغها

الي أن ولدت الفكرة من قبل عالم الرادار جيفري عاش من عام (1909-2002 ) وهو يعمل في الجيش الامريكي إقترح عليهم عمل شريحة أو (دائرة متكاملة )
لانشاء رادارلحساب وزارة الدفاع البرطانية والذي نشرذلك في ندوة حول التقدم المحرز في نوعية المكونات الإلكترونية في واشنطن العاصمة في يوم 7/مايو/1952 وقدم العديد من الندوات علنا لنشر أفكاره حتى عام 1956 لكن محاولاته فشلت في تصميم هذه الدوائر الي أن توصل للاختراع كل من جاك كيلبي وروبرت نويس سجل كيلبي أفكاره الأولية في يوليو 1958 ونجح في إقامة الدليل على عمل أول دائرة متكاملة في12 سبتمبر1958 وفي طلبه البرأة في 6/فبراير1959وصف الجهاز الجديد بانه مجموعة من المواد شبه الموصلة فيه جميع مكونات الدوائرالمتكاملة تماماً ونال جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2000 وذلك لدوره في اختراع الدائرة المتكاملة . 

بعد نصف عام من فكرة كيلبي جأت فكرة روبرت نويس في صنع شريحة قد تحل العديد من المشاكل العملية التي توجد في الشرايح التي عملها كيلبي فصنع شريحته من السيلكون في حين أن كيلبي كان قد صنعها من الجرمانيوم وكانت قصيرة الامد.


----------



## بت حمدان (26 يناير 2010)

*الي المزيد من عالم الدوائر المتكاملة*

الدوائر المتكاملة صنعت خصيصاً لإختصار وجود كُم هائل من الموصلات سوا
أن كانت هذة الموصلات( دايود، ترانزستور ، ثايرستور أو كوندينسرأو مقاومة)
وهي عادة تكون عبارة عن دائرة إلكترونية كاملة من الممكن أن تكون دائرة مكبر Amplifieres ( audio أو video أو ( dc power supply
فهي من الداخل دائرة كاملة وتخرج منها أطراف pins كل طرف منها له خاصيته حسب كمية الفولت أو التيار الذي يدخل أو يخرج عبر هذه الpin واليكم هذه الصورة لأول IC صنعها الكلبي ثم طورت من قبل الشركات حتى وصلت لصورتها 
التي نراها عليها الأن.







أول دائرة متكاملة للكيلبي

من بين الاكثر تقدما للدوائر المتكاملة هي المعالجات أو "نواة" ، التي تتحكم في كل شيء بدءا من أجهزة الكمبيوتر إلى الهواتف الخلوية لأفران الميكروويف الرقمية. ورقائق الذاكرة اسيكس هي أمثلة على عائلات أخرى للدوائر المتكاملة التي تعتبر هامة لمجتمع المعلومات الحديث. في حين أن تكلفة تصميم وتطوير مجمع الدوائر المتكاملة عالية جدا ، وعندما تنتشر عادة الملايين من وحدات انتاجية الفرد جيم التكلفة إلى أدنى حد ممكن. أداء المرحلية عالية بسبب صغر حجم يسمح آثار القصير الذي يسمح بدوره منطق القوة المنخفضة (مثل سيموس) لاستخدامها في التبديل السريع للسرعات.
هذه أيضاً صورة ل IC بعد التحديث.







بعد التحديث




الدوائر المتكاملة من إنتل 8742 ، 8 بت متحكم يتضمن تشغيل وحدة المعالجة المركزية في 12 ميغاهيرتز ، و 128 بايت من ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي ، 2048 بايت من EPROM ، والإدخال / الإخراج في رقاقة واحدة . هنا توجد صورة للشريحة من الداخل







الشكل الداخلي للدائرة المتكاملة 

وهذا قليل من كثير قادم في الطريق بإذن الله تعالى والي اللقاء


----------



## عمارنوكيا (27 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بت حمدان (5 فبراير 2010)

مواصلة لما أنقطع من حديثنا 
عن الدوائر المتكاملة 

فقد أُُنتجت الدوائر المتكاملة لتسهيل العمل بالإلكترونيات​ 
وهي عبارة عن دائرة إلكترونية أو مجموعة دوائر إلكترونية متكاملة

تحتوي المتكاملات على جميع العناصر الإلكترونية الفعالة مثلاً (ترانزيستور ثنائي) وغير الفعالة (مقاومة مكثف ملف ) يمكن للمتكاملة القيام بجزء من عمل أو عمل كامل أو عدةأعمال


يمكن أن تكون تماثلية خطية أو رقمية أو معالج عمليات أو كل مما ذكر​
أقل متكاملة تحتوي على ثلاثة أطراف كل طرف له دخل أو خرج يعني ذلك أن كل طرف يحمل فولتية حسب ماتقتضيه الحاجة ويمكن أن تحتوي على عدد عشرات أو حتى عشرات العشرات من الأطراف


----------



## abd_alkaraim (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك أختي على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## محمود احمد عبد الح (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahom (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*:30:شكرا وبارك الله فيك:30:
:63:
*


----------



## omar aleby (8 فبراير 2011)

الدارات المتكاملة تم بها أختصار و تبسيط الشبكات الالكترونية حيث تم بها تجميع و تكامل عناصر مثل (الدايود و الترانزستورات و المضخمات ) في شريحة واحد تعمل بكفاءة عالية جداًً


----------



## Micro Adrar (9 فبراير 2011)

اللهم زدنا علما

شكرا لك اخي

تح يـــآآتي


----------



## eng.tawfeeq (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------

